# Loaders with plows



## slauncha413 (Dec 9, 2004)

Seems to me we have had threads about every thing with plows cept for the big loaders, back hoes, and any other cool pieces of machinery with plows on them, how bout em?


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

Great idea for a thread. Nothing against pickups and plows but it is nice to see some of the other equipment out there. Here is my Bobcat S300 w/8ft. snow pusher after an 8" snowfall. The third picture is of me driving and my 2 year old daughter riding along. She loves to ride along and push snow, but she always falls asleep after 5 minutes. Sure makes it hard to drive and hold here head up at the same time.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Something we worked up last year. Custom made front and rear plows & mounts. 3 days after we finished we got hit with the blizzard last Feb.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Heres some of a tool cat with a snow wolf and broom


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

Wesley's Lawn;361547 said:


> Heres some of a tool cat with a snow wolf and broom
> 
> Do you guys use the broom quite a bit? How deep of snow will that thing sweep away? I am considering buying one but I am debating between the style you have and the type where the broom is attached to the bucket and sweeps the material into the bucket.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Will post some loader picks tomorrow


----------



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

*Austin Western Grader*

My 1946 Austin Western 4 wheel drive 4 wheel steer.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Here is one...*

Believe it or not it ISNT mine.lol Kind of cool just the same..


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

not mine but it was in a local parking lot i stopped at for lunch....


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

how did the 8ft protech do on the s300 with that snowfall????????? do u find it loosing traction alot or is it a great time saver?? i have an s300 with the blizzard 8'10 but im wonderin if the protech is a better bet.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

you guys think that case can handle that pusher?lol I think he would be safe to step up a few feet, dont ya think? Unless the picture is deceving, but it looks like a 8 footer.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks like a waste of a loader with that little box!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Here's a couple, trying to find the one of our JCB. These are pics of one of my subs loaders, a JD 544G with an 18' ProTech. I'll keep looking for the others. Maybe BigDog has them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like I already used the others, here's the links to them:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=36767&page=2

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=35866

Still have one more, but it might just be a regular 35mm that I will need to scan.


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

DESTEFANO3782;361823 said:


> how did the 8ft protech do on the s300 with that snowfall????????? do u find it loosing traction alot or is it a great time saver?? i have an s300 with the blizzard 8'10 but im wonderin if the protech is a better bet.


Actually the pusher you see in the pusher is one that I bought from QuickAttach. It isn't a pro-tech. The only thing I don't like about it is that they only give you two adjustment holes for the skid shoes on the side. So you either have the cutting blade about 3/4" below the skid shoes or if you put them in the other hole the cutting blade runs about 1/4" above the skid shoes and leaves snow behind. I run it below the skid shoes. It does a great job on pavement but you have to use your controls to keep it off of the gravel like I am doing in the pictures above. As far a traction goes I havn't had a problem yet. You can't do a lot of turning with it if you have a full load. If you are pushing straight ahead you won't have any problems. I bought the 8 footer just because I couldn't get a diffinitive answere out of anyone about whether the 10ft would be to large for my machine. All of the dealers I talked to said, "You have plenty of power with that machine to push a 10 foot box." It doesn't matter how much power you have if you can't get it to the ground. I would rather have to make a couple extra passes, than have to fight it all of the time. Plus the 8 ft. works well for trasport through town. With the 2 speed I just road the machine to different jobs through town. Hope that helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Just picked this one up from Hertz at the start of the season. It has a 14' pusher that is nice for the 2" ers but i think will struggle with a lot of heavy snow. Not that i would know about lots of snow this year.!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

06HD BOSS;361529 said:


> Something we worked up last year. Custom made front and rear plows & mounts. 3 days after we finished we got hit with the blizzard last Feb.


Real nice work there!!!!


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

New Holland TV-140 with a 10ft blade. 




The boss drives the same tractor but he has the 12ft blade and hydraulic sideboards.


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Heres our John Deere with 12ft avalanche.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

4x4Farmer;361849 said:


> you guys think that case can handle that pusher?lol I think he would be safe to step up a few feet, dont ya think? Unless the picture is deceving, but it looks like a 8 footer.


 I second that, maybe there is a reason for the small pusher, I mean after all it is a case


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Maybe he is ...*



CAT 245ME;362426 said:


> I second that, maybe there is a reason for the small pusher, I mean after all it is a case


Maybe he is by the hour !!!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Here is one*

Here is a dedicated loader at our local Wally World..This is a smaller Walmart not a super store...


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey GrandScapes. I really like your website. Very professionally done. I am in the process of building one for my business. Who built the website for you?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*One ole timer..*

Here is a A/W sitting in a contractors yard.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I love those new Volvo loaders.

Guy I know who does plowing in the winter just got a L60E and its a sweet little rig,he uses it with his Thomas 245? on a small lot in the city.


----------



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

Oshkosh;362508 said:


> Here is a A/W sitting in a contractors yard.


The old A/W's may not be fast, but they sure are an efficient way to move a lot of snow. My old timer is a 1946 and it just keeps going.... and... going.....


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*As you can tell...*



sam c;362524 said:


> The old A/W's may not be fast, but they sure are an efficient way to move a lot of snow. My old timer is a 1946 and it just keeps going.... and... going.....


 As you can tell I have been keeping an eye on this one....
There was a Beverly MA Dpw worker that had two of these and would contract them back to the city,use his sick time etc.lol Can you say conflict of interest.lol I always liked these machines....He did a nice job with it...The last I heard I thought Bentley Warren had bought them.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Bentley just can't stay away from those Damn Open Wheel Vehicles
Bob


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Lol*



Bandit;362602 said:


> Bentley just can't stay away from those Damn Open Wheel Vehicles
> Bob


 Probably had his boys turn them up a little.....Now there is one guy who has had fun with his hobby...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

paphillips;362282 said:


> Just picked this one up from Hertz at the start of the season. It has a 14' pusher that is nice for the 2" ers but i think will struggle with a lot of heavy snow. Not that i would know about lots of snow this year.!


Is that either a really big (tall) box, or is that a short loader with like mini tires??


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

thats like a backhoe with a pusher( a rather long one i might add)


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

the case loader with the small push box just had a skid steer put infront of it...so im thinkin that they are using the box for the SS..... i mean that would make sence.... but everone is different

oh yeah the skid steer was also a case...


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

ajech;362505 said:


> Hey GrandScapes. I really like your website. Very professionally done. I am in the process of building one for my business. Who built the website for you?


Actually a friend of mine did it. Heres very affordable to. His name is Eric Allison and his email address is [email protected]. If you wanna call him, his # is 810-516-0836

Tell him Sam told you to call him.


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

GrandScapes;363021 said:


> Actually a friend of mine did it. Heres very affordable to. His name is Eric Allison and his email address is [email protected]. If you wanna call him, his # is 810-516-0836
> 
> Tell him Sam told you to call him.


Thanks, I am still in the beginning phases of deciding what I want on there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Alaskanredneck (Feb 22, 2006)

snowinjoe
is there any way you could post a closeup of how those hydrolic wing work, that is what I want to put on the blade I am making up for my case w12


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

Alaskanredneck;363141 said:


> snowinjoe
> is there any way you could post a closeup of how those hydrolic wing work, that is what I want to put on the blade I am making up for my case w12


The first pic is of the manual blade. The next two are the hydraulic one



Here's the link http://www.horstwelding.com/snow_items.php?id=93 
I will get some better pics and some video.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey, thats kind funny, just last night I was looking through a succsfull farming magizine and I saw a add for horst welding, so I went to there website and looked at there snowplows, and I was pretty impressed with what I saw. How do you like yours, is it built heavy enough? Im looking at one for the front of the wheel loader, so probably a 14' or so. I like the hyd. wings on them, just wish i could see it in action.


----------



## ajech (Nov 13, 2006)

4x4Farmer;363258 said:


> Hey, thats kind funny, just last night I was looking through a succsfull farming magizine and I saw a add for horst welding, so I went to there website and looked at there snowplows, and I was pretty impressed with what I saw. How do you like yours, is it built heavy enough? Im looking at one for the front of the wheel loader, so probably a 14' or so. I like the hyd. wings on them, just wish i could see it in action.


I found this video awhile back. I think it is a different company but kind of the same principle. It's made by Ironex. They have it mounted on a road grader instead of a front mounted plow, but hopefully it gives you an idea of how it works.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

4x4 Farmer:
I have used a Horst 4000 and 5000 series blade, without the hydraulic wings. The plows are great. Trip edge works well. For your Cat's I would suggest going with the 5000 series, practically indestructible. They even have a lateral float feature, great for uneven terrain. Without wings, a 12' 5000 series with hyd. angle runs $5300 Can. and a 16' model is around $7600, again without wings. (14' is available, can't remember price. in the $7000s tho) Pretty sure Horst will make a braket for your QA, as every blade is made to order (not mass produced). Also i can say in past experience Horst has been one of the most honest companies to deal with. (mennonite run).

Good luck.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is my office:


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

here is my other two loaders. I guess you guys dont like Case but it works great for me. 12' box and 20' box!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Here is the little one


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

nice loaders


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Great lookin' loaders PA. I don't have much experience with Case Industrial machines, however i swear by CaseIH Ag tractors & combines. Incredible, well built machines that are cheap to run (Cummins power) and reliable. good luck this year!

-Mike


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

paphillips;364368 said:


> here is my other two loaders. I guess you guys dont like Case but it works great for me. 12' box and 20' box!


Where the heck are you guys using those at?


----------



## snowace (Mar 8, 2006)

paphillips;364368 said:


> here is my other two loaders. I guess you guys dont like Case but it works great for me. 12' box and 20' box!


Did you build those pushers.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

GrandScapes;364413 said:


> Where the heck are you guys using those at?


We use them in Novi at a Retail center (Fountain Walk... BW's, Hooters, Great Indoors) Its about 40 acres of asphalt. The 20' does everything from the buildings on the south side to I 96. All wide open and no parking Islands.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

snowace;364457 said:


> Did you build those pushers.


No i bought them from JDE Equipement in New Hudson. They are made by AIS equipement. Now there not a real name pusher but i payed 5 grand for a 20' pusher witch i felt was a real good deal. That 20'er can push some snow!


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Here is another angle


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

paphillips;364471 said:


> We use them in Novi at a Retail center (Fountain Walk... BW's, Hooters, Great Indoors) Its about 40 acres of asphalt. The 20' does everything from the buildings on the south side to I 96. All wide open and no parking Islands.


Nice Score!!!!


----------



## Mr frosty (Dec 30, 2006)

good deal
tymusic


----------



## fire&ice (Nov 10, 2004)

*They are nice when they are new*

Here is a Loader upfitted with a Wausau side wing and front plow


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

now i have to get me one of those payup


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Heres somes pics of both our our JD's....These things are the snow pushing machines.


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

nice equipment


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Couple from last night*

Here are a couple doing post storm cleanup last night.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Another*



Oshkosh;372678 said:


> Here are a couple doing post storm cleanup last night.


Another one,with a wing.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Any new pics to add?


----------



## getblowed (Jul 30, 2006)

*New Holland TV*

I'm curiuos how well the New Holland can blade away hard packed down snow considering it does not have any down pressure.

Would Snowinjoe please care to respond?

Regards


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Superior L & L;364368 said:


> here is my other two loaders. I guess you guys dont like Case but it works great for me. 12' box and 20' box!


I love Case. They are great and I think they beat anything else. The old Ford backhoes seemed pretty nice, same with Cats... but the Cat's were too expensive and the Ford didn't have a turning radius like the Case.


----------

